
San Francisco has highest salaries of any city in the world, new survey shows - pmalynin
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2019/may/21/san-francisco-has-highest-salaries-of-any-city-in-the-world-new-survey-shows
======
justfor1comment
A lot of cash burning startups flush with VC funding have propped up salaries
for everyone in the market. They are very willing to dole out crazy amounts of
RSUs to compete with the already high FAANG salaries for the same talent.

